# Earrings



## godmode21 (Feb 6, 2009)

So being a broke college student (and now and unemployed artist) i dont have much money to spend on gear, so i make just about everything i need. here are some shots i took with my DIY light tent (a computer box with a sheet over it). ENJOY!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## Breanna (Feb 6, 2009)

Your lighting seems fine, but I think you are too close to the product. Instead of "selling" them, I feel like you are simply showing their flaws.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 6, 2009)

Breanna said:


> Your lighting seems fine, but I think you are too close to the product. Instead of "selling" them, I feel like you are simply showing their flaws.



I second that. All I'm able to focus on are the little imperfections of them. I'd say back up a bit to hide them better or pick objects with no flaws. Other than that, nice lighting and keep up the good work.


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 8, 2009)

All product, whether its jewelry, food, cars or anything else for that matter needs to be brand new, perfect, pristine condition, no-one is going to want any type of product shot which looks like the item has been lying in a gutter for six months. H


----------



## godmode21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, oddly enough the flaws were meant to be depicted i sell mostly used or damages goods to make money right now and i want my customers to be aware of what they are getting. Once again thanks for feed back.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 23, 2009)

well even if used good come into picture we'd like the picture to be a little impressive for the buyers


----------

